# Solved: Internet Problems with new Win 8 laptop



## nsy1255 (Nov 30, 2012)

I just bought an Asus X45A laptop with Windows 8. It connected to the internet without any problems but the websites take forever to load most of the time. Also, I can't play any videos online. I thought that it may be an browser problem. So, I downloaded Chrome but the problem persists. Had to download Chrome installer to a flashdrive on my old laptop, and then transfer it to the new one as the download speed is way too slow on the new laptop. 
Unfamiliarity with Windows 8 makes the situation worse. Can't figure out what the problem is here.
Can somebody help?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Open a (black) Command Prompt window:
Hold the *Windows logo* key and press *r*; in the Run box type *cmd* and click on *OK*.

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## nsy1255 (Nov 30, 2012)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Nash
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : wmich.edu

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 84-4B-F5-B6-93-ED
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : wds03.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 50-46-5D-34-08-35
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : wmich.edu
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 802.11n Wireless LAN Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 84-4B-F5-B6-93-EB
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::716d:6533:1628:3756%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.80.216.189(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, November 30, 2012 5:32:26 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, November 30, 2012 10:22:13 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.80.216.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 55.55.55.55
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 260328437
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-07-3B-EF-84-4B-F5-B6-93-EB

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 141.218.1.100
141.218.20.114
Primary WINS Server . . . . . . . : 141.218.20.61
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.wmich.edu:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : wmich.edu
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:953c:ae:1802:f5af:2742(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::ae:1802:f5af:2742%17(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 536870912
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-07-3B-EF-84-4B-F5-B6-93-EB

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You seem to be using a wireless connection. Do you get the same problem with an ethernet connection?

Make sure you have the latest wireless driver from the PC manufacturer's web site.


----------



## nsy1255 (Nov 30, 2012)

Aahh right. I didn't have the latest wireless driver. Downloaded it from the Asus support website. 

Thank you very much TerryNet. :up:


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------

